# SchH2 and BH Sept-4-10



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

SG1 Giada vom Fallsview got her schH2










VP1 Jenny vom Fallsview got her BH











It very nice because I trained and titled these dogs my self and there from my breeding.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is a wonderful accomplishment. Congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

big congrats !


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Nice work!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations on both accomplishments!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

It must have been a busy day. Great achievement! Congrats.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Fantastic! :happyboogie:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A BIG congrats!!!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big :congratulations: again Allan!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Nov-13-2010
Giada vom Fallsview is now SchH3
Jenny vom Fallsview is now SchH1


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

congrats!! You must be so proud!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great work! Congratulations!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! Nice work. It's not easy working two dogs at the same time. I can't even imagine it.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

cindy_s said:


> Congrats! Nice work. It's not easy working two dogs at the same time. I can't even imagine it.


Thank you and You have that right.


----------

